# Help finding a 1994 Blower Motor Resistor



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a 1994 Nissan Maxima with auto climate control that has a bad blower motor resistor. I replaced it with a new one that I got from the auto part store but it did not fix the problem. I called the Nissan dealership and they verified that there are two different resistors, one for manual climate control and one for auto climate control. The one that I got from the part store was for manual climate control cars. The problem is, I have called many part stores and they all only list one resisitor (which is the manual control one). I can not find anyone that sells an aftermarket one for the auto climate control. Does anyone know were I can get one besides at the dealership which wants $86.00 for it. Please help. There must be someone that sells it aftermarket or has a used one for sale. The Nissan part number for it is 2776185E01.

Thank you, anyone, for any help!!!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I've got it available for $50 plus shipping brand new.
Internet Auto Supply


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your help and for the link to the site.


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> I've got it available for $50 plus shipping brand new.
> Internet Auto Supply



Bought, delivered fast and installed......works great....thanks!


----------

